# New Sailor



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Greetings from the midwest! I just learned to sail last year and I completely fell in love with it. I bought a 1973 Catalina 22...small enough to take it out by myself, just me and my dog. Now I'm learning how to take care of it! Last weekend I sanded the bottom. Now I'm looking at fixing the blisters so I can patch and paint. Wish I would have known to open them up at the beginning of winter. Anyone have any suggestions for helping them dry out at this point? 
Anyway, I see all these guys out there complaining about the work and I'm just happy to have a boat to work on! This is such a satisfying learning experience for someone who's never done anything like this before in her life!
I feel so lucky to have discovered a passion in sailing and I hope to continue to improve and enjoy it for the rest of my life. Louisville is a great place to sail.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard, and to the fine art of throwing money into a hole in the water  

Sounds like you have a great attitude, that should serve you well as you learn and enjoy. Don't have any specific tips on drying out the blisters, aside from keeping them from getting wet.


----------



## fungod94587 (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is my favorite sailing quote. Enjoy this wonderful sport.
"Something about sailing a boat brings so many senses and sensations into play that it's very difficult to pinpoint what it is specifically that makes me like it so much: the sight of sails and sheets overhanging the water; the foam and spray flying as the bow cuts the water; the motion of the boat; the physical and mental ballet necessary to handle the boat correctly. A sailboat might just be the most beautiful, sensuous and intelligent blend of man/machine/and elements that exists in the world today. The relationship between the three is the most harmonious I have experienced so far. Besides you can have a beer while you do it". --anonymous


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

here is a link that describes the basic process. Osmotic Blistering

On a boat the size of yours that spends most of the year out of the water the blistering shouldn't be too bad. If you do a google search on osmotic blistering you'll find a lot of hits.

Welcome to the wonderful world of sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the Catalina.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome, I see you sail on the Ohio River, that's very interesting.
Have you ever made it over to Kentucky Lake? It's supposed to be a beautiful area. Might be a nice cruise for you when you are ready for some overnight/weekending.

Just so you are aware. There is a very strange member of this group that is currently residing down your way in Southern Indiana. My advice is to stay as far away as possible.

Best of luck,
Tim


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi, welcome to Sailnet. I'm sure you know that the fluid in the blisters is acidic so wear eye protection when opening them up. The main thing is to get to good clean glass, so grind them or use a dremel depending on size and let them completely dry out. If you can direct a fan at the bottom it will aid in drying, you can also use a heater if you are inside or if it is tented and the weather is cold or humid.

John


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome:

The C22 is a great boat, and you can learn a lot sailing one. Welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Tiller in one hand, wine glass in the other . . . she's gonna fit in here just fine. (g)

Welcome aboard LaBellaVita.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the warm welcome...the boat is coming along. The blisters are drying out and I'm starting to work up top. Hoping to get back in the water in a couple of weeks. This may be a bit ambitious but I'm giving it a shot!


----------

